# TFH Magazine July 4th Subscription special



## RenationaL (Feb 24, 2008)

how much is TFH normally?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

The regular rate is $56/year, I think :icon_eek: Cheapest I can ever find it on discount sites is usually $22/year, so this is as good as I've ever found it by a little bit  

It's my favorite hobby magazine by far, though! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

WOW laura you have been getting ripped off!!! Regular price is 28.00

http://www.tfhmagazine.com/subscriptions/subscription-rates/


----------



## Rod Hay (Feb 11, 2006)

Just want to add: TFH is my favorite aquatic magazine. Great photos, two regular articles on planted tanks per month ( 1 by Rhonda Wilson & 1 by Takashi Amano!). Many other great articles about fish keeping; habitats; Q&As; invertebrates; etc., etc. I also like that it's a little larger format; good binding (not fold & staple); and thicker, glossy paper. 

If you haven't checked it out yet; DO SO!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

bigstick120 said:


> WOW laura you have been getting ripped off!!! Regular price is 28.00
> 
> http://www.tfhmagazine.com/subscriptions/subscription-rates/


LOL I've never paid more than $22/year, and I usually renew 2 years at a time now Most of the discount places that I used to find it at $22/year have gone up to about $40/year now though- so if someone wants a new subscription this is the best deal I've found recently.


----------



## adamprice271 (Jun 10, 2006)

This is the BEST aquarium magazine ever created by man. I have every issue since 02, and I plan to continue adding to my library for many years to come. 

Regular subscription rates from the mag itself are $28 a year, or $49 for 2yrs, so even if you don't use this coupon, its only a few more bucks anyways. Jump in and start getting it.

Adam


----------

